# What is a Vizsla?



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, whenever I take Axel out for walks (9 weeks) we alway's seem to run into someone along the way, they alway's greet the puppy with affection, however I find that 90% of the people alway's ask what breed he is and then when I tell them it's a Vizsla, they alway's state "What's that?", most of the time I am fine with it, however at times it can be annoying explaining to them what a vizsla is. However, at times and very rarely someone will say to me "oh a Vizsla puppy", which makes me smile..... Just curious, about what reactions you get, and how knowledgeable people are in your region? Here in Northwest, I'd give a thumbs down.. Which is fine with me having a special unique dog.. (my opinion)


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol! It's so true! No one ever knows what kind of dogs they are! I've had the odd person know but most of them have no idea!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I kind of view those encounters as opportunities to point out the virtues of a Vizsla. Although I have thought about carrying FAQ index cards about Vizslas. 

Here in my part Ct. there are actually quite a few Vizsla's, so recognition isn't that much of an issue. I do get a little "tired" of explaining why I picked a Vizsla instead of a GSP to hunt with.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Around here, people either have never heard of them or they know EXACTLY what Kobi is. If they don't know, the guessing begins. Then I get stuff like Weimerarner (which makes some sense), pitbull, chocolate lab, golden retriever ???, bloodhound, etc.

I've heard of a few people in town who also have Vizslas, but I have never seen any.


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

We don't have a pup yet, but when someone asks what we're planning on getting then asks, "what's that?" I simply say, "a Hungarian pointer" since most people know what a pointer it usually ends the conversation.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

The same thing happens with Holley. Everyone says, "Oh she is so beautiful. What is she?" We explain and then you see that confused look on people's faces. It is rare that anyone knows what a V is. I have been lucky to find a vet and a trainer however that are very experienced with the breed in our area.


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

it's so true...either they know exactly what she is, or have never even heard of them. a lady actually pulled her car over the other day and was so happy "look at your beautiful vizsla!" it was really very cute


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

With my two Vizslas walking, they always catch attention and praise. Some people know that they are Vizslas...other people guess: Weimeraner, **** Dogs, Ridgebacks....with a usual what-how do you spell it, say it again...?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I generally don't seem to mind explaining, but where we are (Boston area) they are pretty popular. We've definitely had the person in a car pull over at least once to exclaim over "what a beautiful vizsla" we have. The really funny one was--as you may know, Rosie shows fear aggression around children--one time she went into a barking fit at a child, who we warned not to try to approach her, and he said calmly without blinking an eye, "oh, I know, it's okay--I know how they are, my neighbor has one of these."


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I have had five Vizsla's over my life, since I was 2 years old, and have always gotten questions when out for walks with our dogs. Everyone just loves V's, thinks they are beautiful but have no idea what breed they are. I cannot tell you the number of times we've been stopped and told was a gorgeous dog we have

I love talking to people about them, and I love that they aren't that popular and that I do have to tell people what Scout is. I like having a non-popular breed.


----------



## Aussie_Vizsla (Apr 20, 2009)

Same boat here - people always ask what she is and seem to fall in love with her strait away! While its great, I also get concerned that future V's can fall into the wrong owners hands - owners that go only for looks, rather than understand and appreciate the temprement needs of the Vizsla. So my explaination normally goes along the lines of "great dog, but......" haha amazing how protective we are of our V breed!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We and our dogs travel around the US in our motorhome during the hot summer months to escape the Florida heat. I would guess that maybe 5% of the people we meet either know the breed or have heard of the breed. My wife says I enjoy explaining what they are but it does get old. Whether they know Vs or not they all say the same thing, "They're beautiful!". By golly, I think they're right!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Aussie vizsla I am exactly the same 

The first time I saw one and started talking to the owners they were " yeah they are great dogs but..." and I didn't really understand until I had one. Now I find myself saying to people "yes they are great dogs but... Don't underestimate them"

Although they seem to be becoming more common around here (Tas). Our vet has 3 on her hooks and one time merc went to day care he was one of 3 vizslas (I have to say in felt sorry for everyone else who was there that day trying to keep up with the V).


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah I'm not sure you can appreciate a V's temperament until you've been with one for a few days. Since Kobi is still young he is WILD and pretty undisciplined. I make sure ahead of time anyone who comes over here LOVES dogs, because if they don't, Kobi is going to be too much dog in one dose for them


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Alot of my encounters begin with how gorgeous Blaze is and then of course "What is the Breed?" is met with "never heard of it!" but I don't mind . I'm just surprised that someone around here hasn't taken the plunge to get a V as well! Newfoundland certainly is a great province for bird hunting.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Only the hunters know the V, others just say what's that? 8)


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I have gotten the red bone hound, pitbull, hound mix but the one that really made me shake my head was right after I brought Reba home a woman complimented me on my beautiful doxy. I thought to myself REALLY?!


----------

